# North Carolina meet (Raleigh)



## illiterate (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody have an interest in a meetup in Raleigh, I know on the Facebook group there are only 2 who replied that are in the area. Gauging to see if there is enough interest to set up a date.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Count me in! I live in Chapel Hill but visit Raleigh all the time!

Best,
Ash


----------

